

Apple went No. 1 in PC sales - userulluipeste
http://www.insidermonkey.com/blog/hewlett-packard-nasdaqhpq-now-no-2-to-apple-in-pc-sales-15845/

======
omh
"Includes all desktops, netbooks, notebooks and pads"

Out of the 21 million "PCs" for Apple in this list, 17 million are iPads. So
Apple really sold 4 million PCs compared to HP's 13 million.

Definitely an interesting trend but nowhere near the "No. 1 in PC sales", at
least according to what most people would think of as a PC.

~~~
btian
I'd just like to add that Apple makes more profit from an iPad in dollar terms
than HP makes from a typical desktop/notebook.

~~~
josteink
That's really not interesting for anyone except Apple and its shareholders
though.

I fail to see why people keep bringing it up as if it was relevant to
anything.

~~~
roymabookie
They also make more fanboys per sale than any other retailer!

------
dguaraglia
I hate this kind of bullshit. Please, US of A: remember there's are almost two
hundred countries in the world besides you. In most of those countries Apple
products are prohibitively expensive.

Please keep that in mind when some Apple fanboi publishes an article saying
"Apple biggest seller of X". You are probably referring to just _one_ market.
As big as that market is, it's _not_ the total of sales worldwide.

Thank you very much.

EDIT: stupid mistake.

------
josteink
Misleading headline. iPad sales are included as "PCs", while at the same time
iPads are counted as tablets when Apple is cited as the mobile-leader
everywhere.

Enough with the Apple-kissing please. Both Dell and HP sells more PCs. Samsung
sells more phones. Yes Apple sells most iDevices, but that is pretty much a
given.

------
senthilnayagam
in a Post PC world , Apple is the leading PC maker, interesting.

last years "hp pc business spin off" rumours was a major reason for this
shift.

------
craigvn
If your going to include iPad's why not phones as well?

------
taligent
As tallanvor already alluded to, Microsoft has shown that there is a
consistency problem.

Take two Surfaces. One x86 and the other ARM. Add a keyboard and mouse. Now
the x86 version is in every respect a PC. The ARM version would be considered
today as a tablet. So are we saying that the distinction between tablet and PC
is CPU architecture ? Because that is ridiculous given that x86 is moving to
the low end for tablets and today we have desktop ARM CPUs.

Hence tablets NEED to be classed as a PC.

